# Discharge Fee in BC?



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Is the discharge fee for mortgages $75 in BC or is it more when you switch mortgage companies. I seem to read some sites that it can't be more then $75 but i'm not sure.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

I would say a discharge is a discharge and whether it to sign up with another lender or because you are making the final payment on the mortgage, or whatever, the combined effect of the Business Practices and Consumer Protection Act, s. 73(2) and the Disclosure of the Cost of Consumer Credit Regulation, s. 16 is that
you should not pay more than $75.


----------

